# Mixing clen and cardio



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Whilst on a cruise between cycles I'm doing more cardio than I'd like (building up to a 10k) I've some clen ,Ecavand t3 left over and was wondering if it was bad to mix stims with cardio?

Diet is just under maintainable but more fat / protein based than carbs.

Am thinking I might as well try and drop some body fat while getting through cruise and doing so much running (three runs a week building up to an 11k leg of the marathon)


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

why not? i dont think clen has a bad impact on cardio, if any i think it increases aerobic capacity so no problem


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

best time to take stims like Eca is pre cardio bruv


----------



## Bron (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes mate I never use stims unless I'm doing cardio.....I'd stear clear of the t3 whilst cruising personally.....for me maintenance of muscle is the most important thing during a cruise so I just wouldn't throw any catabolic s**t in there.....but that's just me obviously we all have different goals in mind


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bron said:


> Yes mate I never use stims unless I'm doing cardio.....I'd stear clear of the t3 whilst cruising personally.....for me maintenance of muscle is the most important thing during a cruise so I just wouldn't throw any catabolic s**t in there.....but that's just me obviously we all have different goals in mind


 Give a read to Albuterol. It is not catabolic as clen too.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Give a read to Albuterol. It is not catabolic as clen too.


 Clen isn't catabolic mate if anything it's slightly anabolic. Are you thinking of T3?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Clen isn't catabolic mate if anything it's slightly anabolic. Are you thinking of T3?


 I was referring to clen only. Though, i have just searched again and seems i am incorrect. I don't remember how i have made this perception.


----------



## thewrongadvices (Apr 17, 2017)

I would definately do cardio when running clen, will amplify the effect.

In my contest prep right now, I am taking clen and yohimbine before fasted morning cardio. Works great for losing the stubborn fat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Clen is better when doing cardio


----------

